# heartworm treatment cost



## p&y finally (Jan 6, 2010)

I got terrible news today. I took one of my beagles to the vet for a cough. Found out she has heatworms

The "estimated cost" according to the vet for treatment is +/-650.00

To those who have had a dog this size (13 lbs.) treated, is this about right as far as cost?

I know its not cheap by any means, just dont want to get took and then find out later.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bobman (Jan 6, 2010)

Find a local rescue group they will have a vet they work with that will discount that quite a bit

Are you giving your dogs heartworm preventative?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 6, 2010)

My wife who works at a vet, said that was a good price. They charge starting at $800.00/$1000.00


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 6, 2010)

got the same thing going on with my dog, and was told 800.00 or more and that the treatment was VERY aggressive and some dogs don't make it thru the treatment. i did not have him on monthly treatments. the vet sold me 6 months worth and said that he has seen the monthly turn some dogs negative for the parasite after about 4 mnths. i got this dern 65 lb dog sleepin and coughin in the house now. still glad the ex left the pets with me, much better company.


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 6, 2010)

bobman said:


> Find a local rescue group they will have a vet they work with that will discount that quite a bit



Second that! Friend of mine had a Doberman rescue in SC or NC offer her Doberman free HW treatment as long as she drove the dog up to them (7 hours away.)


----------



## southern_pride (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a clip I posted on another message board.



This one is about dogs that are heart worm positive.

IT IS BEST IF YOU TAKE YOUR DOG TO THE VET TO BE TREATED

However, if your dog is heartworm positive and not in the later stages or an older weak dog,
you can treat them at home.
Here's how.

Use regular ivomec.
Dose it at your regular dosage of 1/10 cc per 10 lbs(ex; a 50lb dog gets 1/2 cc)
Dose once a month just as you were using to prevent heart worms.
At this dosage, it is not strong enough to kill an adult heart worm, just the baby ones.
The adults will live out their normal life cycle, die, and pass on through. With you killing the babies, there are no heart worms that survive to adulthood to produce new babies, thus eventually, your dog will be heart worm free. Usually about 6 months to a year, depending on how bad the infestation was.

THIS CAN BE DANGEROUS, BUT SO CAN THE IVOMEC/ARSENIC TREATMENT USED BY VETS, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!
__________________
Tommy & Amy

http://www.southernpridepitbulls.com
Home of ABKC Champ
Southern Pride's Blade


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 7, 2010)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> This is a clip I posted on another message board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The down side to this treatment is that the adult worms live for another 6-12 months continuing to cause damage to the heart muscle and lungs.  
The best thing is to let the vet treat them, but if that is not an option, this can be effective.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks yall. Im still weighing out my options. Probably will go with a vet though. I dont have the extra money but I feel like I owe it to her.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Jan 7, 2010)

I use dr eric sjoberg over in Ila, its between commerce and comer. he only charged me $360 to treat my 100# walker hound. I'm sure he can do yours a lot cheaper. Hes a good vet he just does it out of his house instead of a nice office so he doesn't have the profit margins of these other rip offs


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> I use dr eric sjoberg over in Ila, its between commerce and comer. he only charged me $360 to treat my 100# walker hound. I'm sure he can do yours a lot cheaper. Hes a good vet he just does it out of his house instead of a nice office so he doesn't have the profit margins of these other rip offs



I hope that the orginal poster got his some help for is dog.. in referance to the above post ...would you go to a doctor that runs a business out of his house.. i have learned that in vet care very often you get what  you pay for.


----------



## bobman (Feb 7, 2010)

I would,

Just because a vet has lower overhead and can charge lower prices definitely doesn't  mean his care or service is substandard.

You pay for knowledge and experience not frills like a fancy office


----------



## coontreeinhook (Feb 10, 2010)

shadow2 said:


> I hope that the orginal poster got his some help for is dog.. in referance to the above post ...would you go to a doctor that runs a business out of his house.. i have learned that in vet care very often you get what  you pay for.



When people drive nice cars does it mean that they can drive better?


----------



## skytop (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry your dog has hartworm: Must treat every month down south, the treatment from a vet can be very difficult for the dog, good luck;
Skytop


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for thr replys ya'll. Molly had to take 1 month of meds to reduce her cough and get in condition to withstand the treatment. She just has finished her meds and will be going to a doc in Oconee county next week.


----------

